# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Sometimes lucidity is not "all that and a bag of chips&

## kimpossible

So I'm in this dream talking to a DC.  Don't remember much of the early part of the dream.

I hear another voice, look down, and discover we've been interrupted by a rock.

I said "this is a dream" 

The DC replied "no it's not."  

"yes it is!"

"How do you know?", replied the rock.

"Because rocks can't talk."

"They can if they're alive", said the DC.

They both started singing "A rock can't talk of course unless of course the rock is the amazing Mr. Rock." (sung to the tune of "The Amazing Mr. Ed" for those too young to remember a time before HD - or color)

I knew where this was going, so I picked the rock up and smashed in the DC's head.  He died and then I hear "ahhh, man, why'd you do that?  Now I've been reincarnated as a rock"

Then both the rock and the... rock... started singing "A rock can't talk of course unless of course the rock is the amazing Mr. Starseed".

So I jumped into the air and started flying away.  I look over and the two rocks are following, while singing, and MATING in midair.

I created my .50BMG and shot the rocks.  Now there's a thousand pebbles mating and creating more pebbles - all singing.  I look down and there are pebbles grazing on the grass everywhere.

I landed in town not far from my house, and the boulders that line the streets are singing backup in tenor and bass.

I flew back to my house, went in and closed the door.  By this point, I was afraid that if I lost lucidity, this would end-up even more of a nightmare.  

So I walk into my entry-way, and a set of lips appears in the middle of my spanish tile and says, in Spanish, "what did you expect trying to reason with a rock?  Try the tile.  We're smarter."

My Corinthian countertop shouts, in a horrible greek accent "Don't believe it!  It's a trick!"

I said 'screw it' and woke myself up.

I've really gotta stop coming here late at night...

 :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## Ynot

that's awesome !!
you've made my day with that

----------


## nina

HAHAHAHA The amazing Mr. Starseed. Oh god I so bust out laughing at that one.

----------


## kimpossible

I'm glad you all can take some amusement from my pain.  I need a nap, I only slept about two hours, but I'm afraid to go to sleep.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

BwuAhHahAhahAhaha!   ::rolllaugh::  

Fuhkin Classic. LMFAO.

----------


## JEBOman

I wish my dreams got that insane.

----------


## kimpossible

Careful what you wish for!

---

You know - I almost didn't post this dream for fear that it would later be used as "evidence" that rocks are alive.

----------


## Ex Nine

Wow that was great. And appropriate, because I've been trying to think of ways to bring this up.

I've still been thinking about computation and the mind, KP, and I wanted to ask you... do you think computation occurs in a rock?  :smiley: 

Wolfram definitely thinks so. He goes even further, as I'm sure you're aware, to postulate a deeper computational order driving all the processes of the universe, via his theory of cellular automata.

Kurzweil thinks so as well, and uses a rock as an example, actually, of computation that uses no energy and generates no heat. Referring to the ability of Oklahoma researchers to store 1,024 bits in the magnetic interactions of the protons of a single molecule containing nineteen hydrodren atoms, the state of a one kilogram rock at any moment represents _at least_ 10^27 bits of memory. Here, he cites other atomic activity (sharing of electrons back and forth, changing particle spins, and generation of rapidly moving EM fields) as evidence of computation.

Just not organized in any meaningful way.

So maybe this could account for the behavior of some biological systems, like Starseed?  :wink2:

----------


## kimpossible

Awww, man, you're bringin' my thread down!   :tongue2: 

I think it's a looong way from flipping a bit to computation!

Firstly, what was the frequency that they could reliably twiddle bits at?  Could they twiddle all x^27 bits simultaneously a billion times a second?  Even a million?  Even a thousand?

How frequently could the retwiddle the bits without them quantumly effective the adjacent bits?

Finally (for the moment), computation suggests deliberate effort.  Where's the deliberation?  And as a subnote to that:  My computer is no more "alive than a rock.  In fact, the cpu is made from the same thing that the majority of rocks are constructed of:  Silica, iron, gallenium arsinide (ok, not so much the last.  :wink2: )

It still doesn't show any real signs of life.  Kinda like a few people I can think of here on the forum.  I'm trying to figure out if they're alive or simply just not self-aware.  THAT'S where the real debate lies!

----------


## Ex Nine

No, I didn't mean computation as a sign of life... closer to the opposite, actually.




> It still doesn't show any real signs of life. Kinda like a few people I can think of here on the forum.[/b]



Yeah, like that. lol





> computation suggests deliberate effort[/b]



It's just as hard to ask where the deliberation is in the brain, isn't it? But I'll leave that for somwhere else.

Didn't mean to bring down your thread!  :wink2:  It could've been worse. I might have added a psychoanalysis.  :tongue2:

----------


## Leo Volont

This cute little essay underlines, for me, perhaps the chief problem with the obsession for Lucidity, that the greatest metaphysical messages are reduced to 'dream signs'.  Receiving the message that even inanimate matter is interpenetrated with spiritual consciousness energy, the most an habitual Lucid Dreamer can make of it is "this isn't real".   And that is a big problem when the Greatest Spiritual Messages that can be received are answered with a "You're not Real".  Its a tendency toward Denial that would make the most committed Nihilist swellup in envy.

----------


## kimpossible

See!  I told you someone would!  [points emphatically at Leo]

Goddamn, I must be psychic!  Who could have seen that coming from 10,906 miles away?

Well that just conclusively, utterly and completely proves once and for all of time  the absolute and unquestionable existance and proliferation of ESP.

----------


## TheKnife

Gah!
Most random dream ever!
..
*Starts screaming and running around*

*Hits wall*
*Faints*

----------


## Serkat

Why didn't you engage in a philosophical discussion and instead countered with hate and violence?

----------


## Merlock

I probably would have began some discussion just out of curiosity because...I just...can't...bring myself to...shoot a rock o.O
But then again who knows, heh.

----------


## Threeman

Poor guy, must had a deathwish at that moment.  ::lol::  

Anyway, that was a pretty absurd dream.
Never had so absurd lucids myself.

----------


## kimpossible

Everybody would do something different.  Unless they are faced with the same emotional situtation they're just spitting in the wind though.

----------


## Barbizzle

Omg Kim, hahah, thats too funny. I dont think iev ever had singing mating magic dream rocks in my LDs beofre  :tongue2:

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Korittke_
> *Why didn't you engage in a philosophical discussion and instead countered with hate and violence?*



Because god told me that singing rocks are the agents of the devil.  Especially when they are fornicating.  Out of wed-lock.  So I blasted a rock for Jesus!  I have absolute faith in my decision because it wasn't my decision, but rather god's will.


(That seems to be the key phrasing for "stop asking questions" around here.  Let's try it!)

----------


## Ex Nine

But what if...?

I mean, doesn't....?

*suddenly finds himself unable to ask questions*

Oh that's good.

----------


## kimpossible

Like shootin' fish in a barrel!

----------


## Ex Nine

_Jesus_ fish.

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Ex Nine_
> *Jesus fish.*



So THAT'S what he meant with that whole "teach a man to fish" thing!  It's suddenly so clear!

----------


## Ex Nine

Now I understand *this story*'s fish. It was a metaphor for extracting money from the people. That scaley bastard!

----------


## kimpossible

The moment someone asks you to believe in something, you can be pretty sure they've got somethan to sell!

----------


## Glorfindel_III

ROFL, this thread rocks!! (omg i didn't try and make that a pun)





> Jesus fish.[/b]







> Gah! *
> Most random dream ever! *
> .. *
> *Starts screaming and running around* *
> 
> *Hits wall* *
> *Faints*[/b]



muahahahahahahahahaha.

*walks off shaking head* "Jesus fish", hehe

----------


## CFTraveler

So how about polymerization? Sorry, I couldn't resist- you guys crack me up!  ::-P:

----------


## clockworkoranges16

Here's my interpretation of the dream. Now, I could have sworn that there sre some religious teachings out there referring to Jesus as the rock of Faith. And I am sure that some could argue that your subconscious maybe was trying to get you to believe in Jesus by believing in the rock. Extra backed by maybe your friend dying and turning into a rock, hence turning to Jesus.

Well, I guess I am just going to go out on a limb and say You Shot Jesus.

----------


## Ex Nine

Yeah, and fish evolved from rocks too.

Where else could they have found all that carbon?

----------


## Khaz

> Jesus fish.[/b]







> singing mating magic dream rocks[/b]







> You Shot Jesus.[/b]



I'm not even going to get started on this one.....

----------


## kimpossible

"Bastard!  You killed Jesus!"

Or maybe some B52's to give us the missing link?

"Rock Lobster"  jesus=fish=lobster=rock?

----------


## Khaz

Alright, that's it!  Now that the B-52's are in this thread, it's officially the strangest topic ever!

Someone get a trophy!

----------


## Callista

Now you've done it... I think my entire hall just heard me laughing out loud. And they think I'm strange already!

Mating singing danging rocks... let's hear it for craziness!

----------

